# anyone know a good touch up paint for a master



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

i have an all-steel master. it is yellow and then fades to black at the rear triangle. i can't find a local (advance auto, pep boys, auto zone) auto paint touch up that matches--anyone know a source for colnago yellow touch up or something that does match?
thanks,
jim


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jimcav said:


> i have an all-steel master. it is yellow and then fades to black at the rear triangle. i can't find a local (advance auto, pep boys, auto zone) auto paint touch up that matches--anyone know a source for colnago yellow touch up or something that does match?
> thanks,
> jim


Jim, check out a hobby store. Model paint comes in many different shades and colors.
If you cannot find an exact match, go with a lighter shade instead of a darker shade. Darker colors stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Jim, check out a hobby store. Model paint comes in many different shades and colors.
> If you cannot find an exact match, go with a lighter shade instead of a darker shade. Darker colors stick out like a sore thumb



This may be a dumb question, but I am not a paint expert. I have a dream hp(carbon and Aluminum) and I notice one or two chips as well. Will model paint work. I am assuming it will work on the aluminum. My frame is black, so I should be ok for a match.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*thanks--i am not great at mixing colors*

why is it bianchi and kestrel and calfee provide touch up paint (and these are just bikes i've delat with)--what is with colnago. when i emailed trial-tir they did not even reply.
i understand model paint is available and cheap, but i'd really like an exact match if it is out there.
will try testors-- the john deere yellow from the auto store is close, but a bit darker.
jim


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

technocycle said:


> This may be a dumb question, but I am not a paint expert. I have a dream hp(carbon and Aluminum) and I notice one or two chips as well. Will model paint work. I am assuming it will work on the aluminum. My frame is black, so I should be ok for a match.


Yes model paint will work great. Testors enamel is very durable. If the chips are small, I recommend putting the paint on with a toothpick.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jimcav said:


> why is it bianchi and kestrel and calfee provide touch up paint (and these are just bikes i've delat with)--what is with colnago. when i emailed trial-tir they did not even reply.
> i understand model paint is available and cheap, but i'd really like an exact match if it is out there.
> will try testors-- the john deere yellow from the auto store is close, but a bit darker.
> jim


Yellow is a pain to match. There are many different shades and it never looks the same in the bottle as it does applied to a frame....As I said, when in doubt go lighter rather than darker


----------



## jdk737 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Testors model paint*

Testors model paint red matched perfectly to my red Master.


----------

